# Will this PSU support a 9800GT?



## Dazzeerr

Just making sure this will be fine for a 9800GT 512mb and a future Quad Core upgrade.

It's a Hiper 580W PSU with two +12v rails. +12v1 and +12v2

+12v1 is 20A
+12v2 is 18A
Efficiency is 76%

Here is a full list of the tech specs:
http://www.hipergroup.com/products.php?lv=4&cate=1&type=7&pid=15&action=Specification

Thanks


----------



## Dazzeerr

Anyone?


----------



## Droogie

Yeah it should be fine.


----------



## Roncharlespatton

yup


----------



## Okedokey

tknick90 said:


> Yeah it should be fine.



No definately not. It is not about the wattage and I am assuming you guys just added the two 12V rails?  You cannot do that.  

Why?  Because under ATX 2.2 design standards of _that _PSU, 12V+2 is dedicated to the CPU.  This effectively traps the unused current on that rail, making it unusable to the rest of the system.  Let me explain.

If the 12-volt rail that powers (dedicated) the CPU is rated for 18 amps and the CPU only uses 7A, the remaining 11A is unusable, since it is isolated from the rest of the system (under the above mentioned standard).  That means that you only have 20A (i.e. 12V+1) for the rest of the system.  You need 26A minimum available for a system with a 9800GT.  That PSU is poor quality in every way, and *cannot provide sufficient power to your system with a 9800GT or a quad core.*

Now before i get flamed, it will probably _work_, but it won't for long, and it when it goes it can take out other components of your system.  I highly recommend a quality PSU, such as the 620W Corsair for your system (which is not limited to the above due to its EPS 2.91 standard), which will take the 9800GT and a quad in the future.


----------



## StrangleHold

bigfellla said:


> No definately not. It is not about the wattage and I am assuming you guys just added the two 12V rails? You cannot do that.
> 
> Why? Because under ATX 2.2 design standards of _that _PSU, 12V+2 is dedicated to the CPU. This effectively traps the unused current on that rail, making it unusable to the rest of the system. Let me explain.
> 
> If the 12-volt rail that powers (dedicated) the CPU is rated for 18 amps and the CPU only uses 7A, the remaining 11A is unusable, since it is isolated from the rest of the system (under the above mentioned standard).


 
Thats only 50% right. Lets take one I have. Its a 550 watt with two 12V rails at 20 amps each. It has a total of 38 amps on the 12V rails. 

You dont just add the two 12V rail together and say it has 40 amps total. You can get a rough amount dividing by 12 of the total amount of watts on the 12V rails, not the total of the P/S. Thats why this one only has 38 total even though it has two 20 amp rails.

Another point. Its true that most power supplies have one of the rails dedicated to the CPU. But that does not mean that all of the amps on that rail is held. 

Take the above P/S in the example, if one rail is the CPU rail it does not hold the whole 20 amps on that one rail and just leaves 18 amps for the other. (All a dedicated CPU rail means is that no other Device/hardware can pull off that rail), not that the rail holds anything. Its true that both rails do have a minimal amount of amps that is held but its somewhere around 3 to 6 amps on each rail, depending one brand and model. The ratings on the rail is just the (max) any one rail can pull. But the CPU rail does not hold the max amps rating of that rail and just leaves whats left over for the second rail. It doesnt work that way. The rating on the rail is just the most the rail can pull, its not the amount held on the rail.

Now there are upper end P/S that (really) have dedicated rails and your example would be true to a point. But in the example no rail is pulling off each other so nothing is just left over for the other, they never pull off each other. But the above cheap P/S is not one.


----------



## Okedokey

StrangleHold said:


> Thats only 50% right. Lets take one I have. Its a 550 watt with two 12V rails at 20 amps each. It has a total of 38 amps on the 12V rails.
> 
> You dont just add the two 12V rail together and say it has 40 amps total. You can get a rough amount dividing by 12 of the total amount of watts on the 12V rails, not the total of the P/S. Thats why this one only has 38 total even though it has two 20 amp rails.
> 
> Another point. Its true that most power supplies have one of the rails dedicated to the CPU. But that does not mean that all of the amps on that rail is held.
> 
> Take the above P/S in the example, if one rail is the CPU rail it does not hold the whole 20 amps on that one rail and just leaves 18 amps for the other. (All a dedicated CPU rail means is that no other Device/hardware can pull off that rail), not that the rail holds anything. Its true that both rails do have a minimal amount of amps that is held but its somewhere around 3 to 6 amps on each rail, depending one brand and model. The ratings on the rail is just the (max) any one rail can pull. But the CPU rail does not hold the max amps rating of that rail and just leaves whats left over for the second rail. It doesnt work that way. The rating on the rail is just the most the rail can pull, its not the amount held on the rail.
> 
> Now there are upper end P/S that (really) have dedicated rails and your example would be true to a point. But in the example no rail is pulling off each other so nothing is just left over for the other, they never pull off each other. But the above cheap P/S is not one.



That's only 0% right, Strangle, thanks for your response, but you are misguided here man and you need to do your research.

If you took the time to read the ATX 2.2 standard you will realise that i am 100% right.  Without EPS 2.91 cert., there nothing that i have said regarding that PSU that is false.

I never said you add the 12V rails together nor do you just simply take the wattage and divide by 12V because under ATX standards 2.2, the CPU rail is isolated (unless it is EPS certified which this PSU is not) from the rest of the system, meaning that power capacity cannot be shared. Read the standard if you don't believe me.  A PSU requires ATX 2.2 *and *EPS 2.91 to behave in the manner you refer to.  This PSU does not have that certification.
_
PC Power and Cooling_ back this up with the following statement regarding 12V rails with ATX 240VAC limitations: *"...losses occur because power literally gets "trapped" on under-utilized rails."*  This is essentially why quality brands are moving towards single high amperage rails again.

If anything else is missing from my post, please state concisely what parts of my response are incorrect, as i cannot see any that are, and with respect (i know you are a well respected member of this forum) but your response was a bit hard to follow mate.


----------



## StrangleHold

bigfellla said:


> Why? Because under ATX 2.2 design standards of _that _PSU, 12V+2 is dedicated to the CPU. This effectively traps the unused current on that rail, making it unusable to the rest of the system. Let me explain.
> 
> If the 12-volt rail that powers (dedicated) the CPU is rated for 18 amps and the CPU only uses 7A, the remaining 11A is unusable, since it is isolated from the rest of the system


 
This is where you are wrong.

The max rating on the rails even the CPU rail is not whats held on the rail. If the CPU rail is rated at 18 amps max, it is not holding 18 amps. True it has a certain amount of amps that is held, buts its not the max rating on the rail. I have no idea where you get that, maybe because you think it is so makes it so! But its not. The CPU rail does hold a certain amount of amps that is unusable to the other rails, but its not the max amount that the rail is rated for.


----------



## jdbennet

no, you need ~28a on the second rail for an 9800. Thats why most companies are moving back from multiple rails to single rail designs

bigfella is right about the 1st rail being dedicated to the CPU. Dont agree with what he said about it holding the current (it just draws as much as is needed, thats electronics 101), but thats not relevant.


----------



## Okedokey

StrangleHold said:


> This is where you are wrong.
> 
> ...I have no idea where you get that, maybe because you think it is so makes it so! But its not. The CPU rail does hold a certain amount of amps that is unusable to the other rails, but its not the max amount that the rail is rated for.



No, I am afraid it is you that is wrong, and clearly you haven't read the standard.  I never said *hold *(_as in storage_), but I did use the word *isolate*, as in *separate *from.  A PSU that is designed to ATX 2.2 (without EPS 2.91) such as the PSU in question in this thread shall under "Section 1.2.3 _*Separate current limit for 12V2 *on the 2x2 connector":_

_"The 12V rail on the 2 x 2 power connector should be a *separate current limited output *to meet the requirements of UL and EN 60950."_ *ATX12V
Power Supply Design Guide, Version 2.2, March 2005, pp 9.*

You can also cross reference this if you wish IEC 60950, 3rd ed., 1999, which is equivalent to the EN 60950: 2000 or the Canadian Standard UL* 60950, 3rd Edition –CAN/CSA-C22.2-60950-00.

Now that we agree it is a separate 12V rail for the CPU (i.e. 12V+2 isolated), we can remove this rail from our considerations, because it cannot, under this standard alone, share its capacity to deliver any current.  That leaves whatever rails are left over, in this case one 20A rail (maximum possible under the standard due to 240VAC safety), and this clearly cannot provide sufficient power for the system in question (e.g. minimum of 26A).

If you still think I am wrong Stangle, you should tell PC Power and Cooling (not to mention the ATX standards) to update their documents as they clearly agree with me in this concise explanation: http://www.pcpower.com/technology/myths/#m8


----------



## StrangleHold

bigfellla said:


> Now that we agree it is a separate 12V rail for the CPU (i.e. 12V+2 isolated), we can remove this rail from our considerations, because it cannot, under this standard alone, share its capacity to deliver any current. That leaves whatever rails are left over, in this case one 20A rail (maximum possible under the standard due to 240VAC safety), and this clearly cannot provide sufficient power for the system in question (e.g. minimum of 26A).


 
I cut the top and bottom part for repetitiveness that does not prove what you said.

What your trying to dodge is that you cant claim that just because a P/S has a max rating of 20 or however many it states (max) pull of amps on the 12V CPU rail is the amount that the rail holds. There is a max and a minimum that any rail can carry and hold (CPU rail included). What is stated on the P/S is the max. The minimum is what is held and not shared with other rails.

Just because the P/S has a stated (max) pull of 20 amps on the CPU rail does not mean that is the amount of amps held on that rail. You keep dodging the issue, I agree that there are amps held on the CPU rail, but its not whatever they claim is the max of the CPU rail can pull.


----------



## StrangleHold

jdbennet said:


> bigfella is right about the 1st rail being dedicated to the CPU. Dont agree with what he said about it holding the current (it just draws as much as is needed, thats electronics 101), but thats not relevant.


 
I agree that the CPU rail hold amps. But its not the stated (max) amps that is listed on the CPU 12V rail that big keeps going on about.

But I do agree on the P/S dazzeerr asked about. I would not buy it or recommend it.


----------



## Okedokey

Of course this proves something, it is FROM THE STANDARD!!??  It’s not repetitive; it’s a reference from the actual ATX2.2 standard that the PSU in question was designed against.  I *never **said **hold *(_as in storage_), but I did use the word *isolate*, as in *separate *from.  Definition of separate: _"...independent; not united or joint"._

One more time and then I give up:

A PSU that is designed to ATX 2.2 (without EPS 2.91) such as the PSU in question in this thread shall under "Section 1.2.3 _*Separate current limit for 12V2 *on the 2x2 connector":_

_"The 12V rail on the 2 x 2 power connector should be a *separate current limited output *to meet the requirements of UL and EN 60950."_ *ATX12V
Power Supply Design Guide, Version 2.2, March 2005, pp 9.*

and... PC Power and Cooling.

"...multi-rail 12-volt design has distribution losses of up to 30% of the power supply's rating. Those losses occur because *power literally gets "trapped" on under-utilized rails. For example, if the 12-volt rail that powers the CPU is rated for 17 amps and the CPU only uses 7A, the remaining 10A is unusable, since it is isolated from the rest of the system.*"


The 12V+2 rail is SEPERATE, and cannot share any underutilised capacity.  This is the point.
The remaining rail is 240VAC limited meaning it cannot deliver more than 20A, which in addition to the above is insufficient.


These are fairly clear points backed up by what I would consider very solid references, maybe Strangle if you are right and the *standard is wrong *and *PC Power and Cooling are wrong*, you should update their documents for them.


----------



## StrangleHold

That proves nothing, your claiming that the (MAX) rating for the CPU rail on the supply was held, *isolate- separate *whatever word you want to use. Its not, its the minimum thats held and is usually not even listed on the P/S. All the rails have a minimum thats held. The CPU rail is higher because of the standard but you cant just subtract what ever the P/S maker decides to set as the rails max amps on the CPU 12V from the rest.


----------



## Okedokey

Whatever, lol, the entire rail is isolated.  Period.  And, it is not me that is claiming this, its THE ATX STANDARD backed up by PC POWER AND COOLING.

Anyway, lets not argue, you can believe what you want, but I give up.


----------



## flame0247

dam. forget this complicated stuff, just buy a 700w Crosair


----------



## tyttebøvs

bigfellla, I suggest you try and read what StrangleHold is trying to say.


----------



## TFT

This is a quote from a site, now I'm only reading this thread from an interest point of view and ONLY want to know the real answer. The way I read it is the whole rail is unusable, right or wrong, or is the sites quote wrong?



> For example, if the 12-volt rail that powers the CPU is rated for 17 amps and the CPU only uses 7A, the remaining 10A is unusable, since it is isolated from the rest of the system.



Don't get at me as I'm not sure


----------



## Okedokey

TFT said:


> This is a quote from a site, now I'm only reading this thread from an interest point of view and ONLY want to know the real answer. The way I read it is the whole rail is unusable, right or wrong, or is the sites quote wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get at me as I'm not sure



Finally someone who can understand, plus the ATX standard is quite clear.  I don't think i am misunderstanding what Strangle is saying, because as i understand it he thinks that I am saying there is some kind of power being held, im not saying that, i am saying according to the standards outlined previously, the rail is isolated and unavailable.


----------



## mep916

flame0247 said:


> dam. forget this complicated stuff, just buy a 700w Crosair



Thank you. It's not ****ing rocket science. Buy a quality unit and enjoy it. 

Newegg has an awesome PC Power & Cooling promotion that runs through the 26th. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=2010320058 50009830&name=PC Power & Cooling

Pay special attention to the line above each unit that states: Get an additional 20% off w/promo code "pcpc20", ends 9/26. I've owned the 750W Quad Silencer for over a year. It's powered dual 8800 Ultras, a Radeon 3870X2, etc. If you have the money, get one of these units and ignore the minutia discussed in this thread. 

For what you need, I recommend this 500W unit. $68.63 shipped. The 9800 GT requires 400W w/ 26 amps supporting the +12V rail. This unit is more than adequate.


----------



## TFT

mep916 said:


> Thank you. It's not ****ing rocket science. Buy a quality unit and enjoy it.



While I agree with everything you say Mep, it has brought out an unanswered question. I believe it is relevent to find the answer and will gladly start another thread if you see fit.

I'm not so technically minded that I can go in and put my opinion on this but I am interested in the question being "debated"  especially as research on a site is all we have at our disposal.


----------



## mep916

TFT said:


> While I agree with everything you say Mep, it has brought out an unanswered question. I believe it is relevent to find the answer and will gladly start another thread if you see fit.
> 
> I'm not so technically minded that I can go in and put my opinion on this but I am interested in the question being "debated"  especially as research on a site is all we have at our disposal.



Well, if someone can provide a clear answer that everyone agrees with, that's fine, and I have no problem with a debate, so long as said debate doesn't provide confusion to the OP and offers a good end result. Sometimes these discussions go back and forth without any gain to anyone. Or maybe I'm drunk.


----------



## StrangleHold

All I,ve been trying to say is sure the 12V CPU rail holds amps./keeps/isolated/separate (whatever word bigfellla decides to use at the time)  But its not the max amount of amps that the P/S has listed on the side for that rail. They have a max and minimum, the minimum is what is held.


----------



## Okedokey

*Please reference yourself *Strangle, so far you have said a lot, but referenced nothing.  You claim that this is MY view and I am incorrect, and since this discussion is continuing I would like to point out that I have provided 2 references (ATX 2.2. standard, PC Power & Cooling tech brief), and here is a third:

"The problem with multi-rails, is that power tends to get _stuck on the individual rails_. If the PSU, for example, allocates 36 amps of power from rail 2 to the CPU but the processor only consume 22 amps – the rest cannot be reallocated to the GPU or hard drive array. "  http://www.maximumpc.com/article/single_rail_versus_multi_rail_power_supplies  Senior Editor, Maximum PC, 2007.

All saying exactly the same as me - that is, the underutilised current on 12V2 is isolated/seperate from the rest of the system.  Basically anything that is not used by the CPU on 12V2 is lost (because it cannot be accessed elsewhere).

The only terms i have used are isolate/seperate in accordance with the documentation. 



mep916 said:


> Well, if someone can provide a clear answer that everyone agrees with, that's fine, and I have no problem with a debate, so long as said debate doesn't provide confusion to the OP and offers a good end result. Sometimes these discussions go back and forth without any gain to anyone. Or maybe I'm drunk.



*I am not trying to be difficult here, but assuming Strangle still wont accept the above (coz i have been saying the same throughout), maybe if we get more practical we can see where each of us is coming from.  

Practical Example
A given non-EPS PSU (ATX2.2) has 2 x 20A rails, where 12V2 is isolated as per the standard.
For argument sake, the CPU requires 5A, and the rest of the system (gpu's, hdds, etc) requires 21A (12V1) 

So 26A in total.

Do you believe the above PSU (in this example) can deliver the required 21A to the rest of that system?  If so, how? References would be good too where possible.*


----------



## StrangleHold

bigfellla said:


> *Practical Example*
> *A given non-EPS PSU (ATX2.2) has 2 x 20A rails, where 12V2 is isolated as per the standard.*
> *For argument sake, the CPU requires 5A, and the rest of the system (gpu's, hdds, etc) requires 21A (12V1) *
> 
> *So 26A in total.*
> 
> *Do you believe the above PSU (in this example) can deliver the required 21A to the rest of that system? If so, how? References would be good too where possible.*


 
That would not work anyway. It has two 20 amp max rails. If the system tried to pull 21 amps from the 12V 1 rail the P/S should shut down by the standards your using regardless of how many amps are really held on the CPU 12V 2 rail.


----------



## Okedokey

Exactly! Thus my point about the limitations of the rails under ATX 2.2. standard.  That was all i was saying.  A combination of 240VAC safety and ATX 2.2 means that the PSU in this thread (OP's ) will not supply the required power.  And it is *because of this isolation *that the PSU cannot provide the remaining amperage to the rest of the system,  and it is why EPS and single rail design is taking over again.

I never said it holds current, simply that it will isolate it from the rest of the system.


----------



## StrangleHold

Well, Well, we finally agree on something. Really the only thing we have in disagreement is how many amps ( as in the max or minimum rating of the rail) are isolated on the 12V2 rail.


----------



## Okedokey

LOL  After reading back on your posts, i guess we misunderstood each other.  But i am still maintaining that the full rail capacity is isolated.


----------



## StrangleHold

bigfellla said:


> LOL After reading back on your posts, i guess we misunderstood each other. But i am still maintaining that the full rail capacity is isolated.


 
At least I,m talking to someone on here who has some knowledge thats worth arguing with.


----------



## Okedokey

thanks man, as i said earlier, you are a respected member, so no offense was intended - and i do like a good discussion as others here know.


----------



## StrangleHold

None took, were cool.

Edit
I wish there was more conversation on here like this.


----------



## TFT

Thanks bigfella and Stranglehold, I've been following in the sidelines and learnt something from this and hope others have instead them thinking of adding the amps together or dividing the watts by the volts.  before recommending a PSU. It's a limitation I never knew on dual rails.

If ever I recommend one I'll make sure its a 1kW one to cover myself


----------



## Ramodkk

bigfellla said:


> thanks man, as i said earlier, you are a respected member, so no offense was intended - and i do like a good discussion as others here know.



Oh you got ^ that right! 

Glad it's all cool again


----------



## jdbennet

interesting point though, my server PSU has 4 12v rails. Is that one for the CPU, then 3 for whatever, or is it 4 dedicated for each multiple CPU, and none for cards etc... ?


----------



## StrangleHold

Damn it was almost over and here we go again.


----------



## Okedokey

TFT said:


> Thanks bigfella and Stranglehold, I've been following in the sidelines and learnt something from this and hope others have instead them thinking of adding the amps together or dividing the watts by the volts.  before recommending a PSU. It's a limitation I never knew on dual rails.
> 
> If ever I recommend one I'll make sure its a 1kW one to cover myself



not all multi-rail psus do, only those that are *not *EPS certified.



jdbennet said:


> interesting point though, my server PSU has 4 12v rails. Is that one for the CPU, then 3 for whatever, or is it 4 dedicated for each multiple CPU, and none for cards etc... ?



its probably an EPS psu which is different



StrangleHold said:


> Damn it was almost over and here we go again.



lol


----------



## mep916

Sorry if I came across as a jerk. I've seen hundreds of debates that go nowhere, so I thought this was gonna be another. Nice job guys.


----------



## Okedokey

No you weren't a jerk mep, you clarified the objective as a good mod does.


----------



## mep916

bigfellla said:


> No you weren't a jerk mep, you clarified the objective as a good mod does.


----------



## Ramodkk

mep916 said:


>



rofl 

That made me laugh, don't know why...


----------



## Okedokey

psu porn...


----------



## Okedokey

StrangleHold said:


> Edit
> I wish there was more conversation on here like this.



you may get your chance.  http://www.computerforum.com/131087-8800gts-power-specs.html#post1073271


----------



## ceewi1

I've been off the forum recently, and I hate to miss a good PSU argument, so let me chime in with my 2c worth even though I'm a little late. 



> A PSU that is designed to ATX 2.2 (without EPS 2.91) such as the PSU in question in this thread shall under "Section 1.2.3 Separate current limit for 12V2 on the 2x2 connector":
> 
> "The 12V rail on the 2 x 2 power connector should be a separate current limited output to meet the requirements of UL and EN 60950." ATX12V
> Power Supply Design Guide, Version 2.2, March 2005, pp 9.


This used to be a requirement but was changed to *Recommended* in a more recent revision.  See "Power Supply Design Guide for Desktop Platform Form Factors".  Revision 1.1 March 2007 - Section 3.5.7.  Single rail designs are ATX compliant.

To give a few examples:
PSU1 has +12V1@18A, +12V2@18A, total +12V@36A.  If our CPU required 10A, that would leave 26A available for the rest of the system, however not all of that 26A can be used - if more than 18A is drawn from the other rail, OCP will be triggered and the PSU will shut down.  26-18 = 8A is therefore 'trapped' and cannot be used.  While there are a few designs like this, they are very much in the minority.

PSU2 has +12V1@18A, +12V2@18A, total +12V@30A.  If, again, our CPU required 10A that would leave 20A available for the rest of the system.  Up to 18A can be drawn, leaving 20-18 = 2A 'trapped'.  This is a more common occurrence.  Also keep in mind that it would be a really bad idea to load a PSU capable of providing 30A up to 28A even without the dual rail OCP limitation, most PSUs don't take well to being run at those sort of loads for any length of time.

PSU3 has +12V1@18A, +12V2@18A, total +12V@26A.  If, once again, our CPU required 10A that would leave 16A available for the rest of the system.  This is less than the 18A current limitation so no power is trapped.

PSU4 has +12V1@18A, +12V2@18A, total +12V@18A (variations on this were actually done with very early ATX 2.0 units, 'converting' an ATX1.3 PSU to ATX2.0 specifications by doing little more than separating the wire group to the ATX12V connector and running it through a separate OCP, as this enabled an ATX1.3 PSU to be marketed as an ATX2.0 unit without the cost and time of designing a new unit from scratch).  In this example, no matter how much power is being drawn by the CPU, all power is available for the rest of the system.  You will, however, never see this on anything resembling a modern PSU.


----------



## Okedokey

Thats all well and good but the PSU in question was made before these changes right?  Can you please provide a link to that document?


----------



## ceewi1

Yes, and just to make things even more complicated there are still a lot of units built to that design (i.e. CPU on one +12V rail, everything else the another).

The document is at http://www.formfactors.org/developer\specs\PSU_DG_rev_1_1.pdf


----------



## Moocher

Hey guys I have been following this thread and actually joined this forum because of this thread. I do have a question though...sry 

I plan on getting a 9800gt, e5200, giga EP35, 5 case fans, card reader etc. will this power supply be good enough  http://www.kingwin.com/product_pages/abt610mm.asp   ... if not can you recommend one for $30ish ?


----------



## ZeroWing

Moocher said:


> Hey guys I have been following this thread and actually joined this forum because of this thread. I do have a question though...sry
> 
> I plan on getting a 9800gt, e5200, giga EP35, 5 case fans, card reader etc. will this power supply be good enough  http://www.kingwin.com/product_pages/abt610mm.asp   ... if not can you recommend one for $30ish ?



Please dont tell me you only want to spend $30 on one of the most important parts of a computer >.>. I bought a PSU for $40 w/o knowing anything about them. It works when it does but it sometimes completely shut off and I had to use my hand of rage on it to make it obey. Just bought a 750W Corsair PSU and damn is it nice single rail with 60AMPs is insane . Has a crap load of connectors. Corsair has made me a life buyer. Maybe one of the pros will let you know what to do b/c I am completely inferior to them.


----------



## Moocher

ZeroWing said:


> Please dont tell me you only want to spend $30 on one of the most important parts of a computer >.>. I bought a PSU for $40 w/o knowing anything about them. It works when it does but it sometimes completely shut off and I had to use my hand of rage on it to make it obey. Just bought a 750W Corsair PSU and damn is it nice single rail with 60AMPs is insane . Has a crap load of connectors. Corsair has made me a life buyer. Maybe one of the pros will let you know what to do b/c I am completely inferior to them.




I know...I know $30ish is a very TIGHT budget for a PSU, but isn't this one good enough? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121041


it's $35 at a local computer store but $50 on Newegg...will it work ?


----------



## mep916

Moocher said:


> it's $35 at a local computer store but $50 on Newegg...will it work ?



It'll work, but remember: You get what you pay for.


----------



## Moocher

mep916 said:


> It'll work, but remember: You get what you pay for.



ok man now you've got me parnoid... this is not a qaulity PSU ? its $50 on Newegg


----------



## mep916

Moocher said:


> ok man now you've got me parnoid... this is not a qaulity PSU ? its $50 on Newegg



I don't have any evidence that supports saying it's a bad PSU (and I'm too lazy search for any), but, if you want something that will last, get this and use the promo code. If that's too high, take a look at some of the guides posted by ceewi1 here, and find a quality unit from a well known manufacturer. 

Just what I would do.


----------



## Moocher

ok Ill take a look


----------



## Machin3

it should support it, as long as you can power it then yeah it should and if you dont have a lot hooked up to your power supply.


----------

